# A gym promised results within 12 days: demand money back if you dont see results?



## danois (2 Nov 2007)

if a gym promises results within 12 days can you demand your money back if you dont see the change they promised/  they dont have a money back guarentee


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2007)

*Re: educo gym*

Would it not depend on the terms & conditions of any contract signed?


----------



## car (3 Nov 2007)

*Re: educo gym*



> if a gym promises results within 12 days can you demand your money back if you dont see the change they promised/ they dont have a money back guarentee



what kind of results would you be expecting to see after 12 days?  Fat loss, weight loss, muscle gain, cardio improvement? 
Short term programs (2-3 weeks) are usually drastic to see any meaningful results but it depends on what the goal is.


----------



## gearoid (3 Nov 2007)

*Re: educo gym*

It's a Tony Quinn venture by the way... not something that would elicit a positive response from me. Why not go walking, running or make an odd trip to a  public swimming pool. Don't give that guy any more money ;-).


----------



## sam h (3 Nov 2007)

*Re: educo gym*

They charge a small fortune....I think someone mentioned something like €500 for a 12 day program??  Anyone know the exact figures.  I wouldn't touch with a barge pole!  Out with the runners and head in one direction for half an hour & turn around and go home!!


----------



## Bob_tg (3 Nov 2007)

*Re: educo gym*

The result is you are €500 down


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2007)

Please stick to the original poster's query about terms & conditions/rights in the context outlined. Posts about diets/supplements etc. fall foul of the posting guideline above and have been/will be deleted.


----------



## JustSomeone (9 Nov 2007)

Yep, I'd check the T&C's.  For instance:

What are the "results"?
How are the measured?
Can they be independantly verified?
What responsibilities do you have - is it just "do these things in the gym on this schedule" or "do these things in the gym on this schedule, sew your mouth shut, and run 20 miles a day".

Chances are, they will have deeper legal budget than you to win the case on a technicality.


----------



## scuby (9 Nov 2007)

as the give up smoking adds say... it talso takes will power to give up smoking.... same could be said for the gym !


----------



## Stifster (9 Nov 2007)

Our office manager is doing a 12 day (€360) course. It is hard going on him, green salads for lunch when he used to have 2 sandwiches, a cake and a choc bar...


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2007)

Stifster said:


> Our office manager is doing a 12 day (€360) course. It is hard going on him, green salads for lunch when he used to have 2 sandwiches, a cake and a choc bar...


And he used to have €360 in his pocket/bank account.


----------



## gar123 (10 Nov 2007)

fair play to him, sure money is money if that is what he is after who cares about the money


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2007)

Yes but who really needs to pay somebody €360 for dietary advice when the basics of balanced/healthy eating are very simple (although not necessarily easy to apply systematically) and easily accessible to anybody with access to books, the internet etc.?


----------



## joanmul (10 Nov 2007)

Stifster said:


> Our office manager is doing a 12 day (€360) course. It is hard going on him, green salads for lunch when he used to have 2 sandwiches, a cake and a choc bar...


The green salads should be cheaper than the sandwiches, cake and choc bar so he should get his money back soon.


----------

